# Smoking Rainbow and Steelhead Trout Today



## katemail13 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi, all.

I loved the salmon that I smoked last week so much, (that, and it's already gone) I figured I'd smoke some trout.  I had 6 rainbow trout fillets and one big steelhead fillet.   I used all the information posted here by MikeBham, including the brine recipe:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/90289/smoked-fish

Here are the rainbows in the brine (for 45 minutes, mind you)













2013-11-25_smoked_trout_two_types_1.1.jpg



__ katemail13
__ Nov 25, 2013






...and here are both types, forming their pellicles.  Please pretend that you didn't see the CLR and soap that close to the fish...this is the laundry room/workshop sink.  It's clean, just not tidy, and I SWEAR no CLR got on the fish.  Nothing like a photo to make you realize your laundry room sink is not the tidiest place on Earth.













2013-11-25_smoked_trout_two_types_2.1.jpg



__ katemail13
__ Nov 25, 2013






The fillets are in the smoker now, with apple chips.  This is my first smoke with apple.  It sure smells good...

More photos to follow, if I don't eat it all immediately out of the smoker.

Katie


----------



## themule69 (Nov 25, 2013)

Katie
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions Post it
and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is because their
are so many different ways to make great Q We all have our own taste.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 25, 2013)

Well this all looks just beautiful!!! Here's to delicious fish!!! It looks tremendous!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh my. I have yet to try smoked trout yet. You are inspiring me!

Disco


----------

